# 64 temp 78 humidity ok?



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Have a 50 ct humi - if it's too high how can I drop humidity? Using the little canister from the shop.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Ditch the little cannister and get some heartfelt beads or crystal kitty litter. 78 is definitely to high to store precious tobacco rolls. 

I suggest perusing the kitty litter thread; it's cheap and it rocks.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

What he said.

If you're not ready to ditch the gel jar for another form of humidification right now, remove the gel jar for a day or two and put it back in your humi when the rh drops enough


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

64 is fine but 78% is way to high, at at RH you'll have many burn problems, many plugged cigars and cigars that taste very flat.

And like max said get some beads or kitty litter...


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Do you already have cigars in there? I recommend taking them out if you do. Putting cigar in 78% RH is asking for mold.

Put the cigars in a tupperware. It should be good for a day or two. In the meantime, air out the humidor so you can bring the humidity down. Next thing you should do is find an alternate means of humidifying your cigars. Heartfelt Beads or KL (silica gel) should control your humidity better. If you keep your humidor in a dry room, gel jars work pretty well too.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris R said:


> 64 is fine but 78% is way to high, at at RH you'll have many burn problems, many plugged cigars and cigars that taste very flat.
> 
> And like max said get some beads or kitty litter...


The humi is pretty full and I have the canister in huge back right corner. I moved the hydrometer In front of the cigars and it's 73 further from the canister. Do you think Im ok?


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Someone on here preaches the 130 rule (forgive me I forget who it is). I tend to agree with them. It means add you're temps and RH to 130 (within reason). I currently store at 61f/65-67% RH. The 130 rule is simply adding your RH and temps and it shouldn't be around 130.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Kurrgo said:


> The humi is pretty full and I have the canister in huge back right corner. I moved the hydrometer In front of the cigars and it's 73 further from the canister. Do you think Im ok?


IMO anything over 70 is too high.

What do you mean by canister? I apologize I assumed you were talking about a gel jar.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Slick said:


> IMO anything over 70 is too high.
> 
> What do you mean by canister? I apologize I assumed you were talking about a gel jar.


Hi Mr Slick,
Gel jar it is.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

That's better. You should never put hygrometer too close to the humidifying device. It still sounds pretty high, but I got a feeling your RH% will come down over time seeing you have that much RH% differential. I'm guessing it'll level off in the 65%~68% range.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tman said:


> That's better. You should never put hygrometer too close to the humidifying device. It still sounds pretty high, but I got a feeling your RH% will come down over time seeing you have that much RH% differential. I'm guessing it'll level off in the 65%~68% range.


Cool. Thanks for everybody's help. If it remains high I'll air it out.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Anything over 70% RH is asking for problems...mold, hatching beetles and neither is anything you want. Smaller humidors tend to be bothersome and hard to keep consistent with temp and RH. I went to Tupperware some time ago and never looked back....keep plenty of cedar on the bottom and use KL or beads. I try and give mine a RH cushion and keep everything at 67% RH. Temp is fine but as I said RH is the critical part.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Anything over 70% RH is asking for problems...mold, hatching beetles and neither is anything you want. Smaller humidors tend to be bothersome and hard to keep consistent with temp and RH. I went to Tupperware some time ago and never looked back....keep plenty of cedar on the bottom and use KL or beads. I try and give mine a RH cushion and keep everything at 67% RH. Temp is fine but as I said RH is the critical part.


Unfortunately it leveled off at 72 rh. I've put the cigars in a large bag ( from the cigar shop) and will get Tupperware. Im going to close the humi with another jar that I lost some of the beads in a spill. Maybe less beads will be better in there.

Do you think a 150 ct would be easier to manage?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Just buy a puck from heartfelt. That should do the trick.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Kurrgo said:


> Unfortunately it leveled off at 72 rh. I've put the cigars in a large bag ( from the cigar shop) and will get Tupperware. Im going to close the humi with another jar that I lost some of the beads in a spill. Maybe less beads will be better in there.
> 
> Do you think a 150 ct would be easier to manage?


I don't think you can go wrong with a bigger "anything" as far as storing your cigars...bigger is always better. There is a TupperWare that holds up to about 200 cigars and it's the 2.4 gallon size. Put plenty of cedar to line the bottom as that is going to help regulate RH for you. Beads do their job correctly when they are hydrated at 75%.

In those instances where RH tends to crawl their way up into the mid 70's just slip a couple of layers of copy paper in between lid and body of wooden humidors...that will let the Rh start going down. ( this is just a temporary fix mind you) In Tupperware you just poke a couple of small holes in the top or just let the top seal on 3 sides.


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Kurrgo said:


> Unfortunately it leveled off at 72 rh. I've put the cigars in a large bag ( from the cigar shop) and will get Tupperware. Im going to close the humi with another jar that I lost some of the beads in a spill. Maybe less beads will be better in there.
> 
> Do you think a 150 ct would be easier to manage?


Unfortunately, the gel only releases moisture so it's going to be hard to lower the RH with less of it in your humi. IMHO remove all gel until the RH levels off.

The benefit of KL or HF beads is that they absorb any excess moisture as well as release moisture. In one of my humis I have a few oz. of HF beads attached to the lid that never get sprayed with distilled water. There are also more HF beads in the bottom of my humi that do get sprayed with DW. I haven't had any spikes in Rh since I've been using this method.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr. Slick said:


> Unfortunately, the gel only releases moisture so it's going to be hard to lower the RH with less of it in your humi. IMHO remove all gel until the RH levels off.
> 
> The benefit of KL or HF beads is that they absorb any excess moisture as well as release moisture.


I'll remove all gel for now. In your opinion, do I resaeson before restocking my sticks?

Thanks again guys.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Before you go too far, how certain are you that your hygrometer is reading accurately? What type are you using? Have you done a salt test?


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Before you go too far, how certain are you that your hygrometer is reading accurately? What type are you using? Have you done a salt test?


Using a digital and haven't done a salt test. Perhaps I will.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Kurrgo said:


> Using a digital and haven't done a salt test. Perhaps I will.


That would be a good idea methinks. To answer your previous post, if the RH is staying high then there is no need to reseason the humidor, that is only needed when a humidor will not hold the RH high enough. Good luck.


----------



## Kurrgo (Apr 18, 2011)

Tashaz said:


> That would be a good idea methinks. To answer your previous post, if the RH is staying high then there is no need to reseason the humidor, that is only needed when a humidor will not hold the RH high enough. Good luck.


Salt test is on. Thanks again for everybody's knowledge.


----------

